# HP Omnibook 6000 - Auflösungsproblem 800x600 unter SuSe Linux 9.3



## exitboy (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier vor mir ein HP Omnibook 6000 2090K.

Bei der Installation war die Auflösung perfekt. Jetzt nach dem ersten Systemstart sofort fehlerhaft, da ist oben im 1/3 ein ca. 80 pixel hoher weißer Balken durchgehend und der Obere Rand hat einige Pixelfehler ganz oben.

Auflösung getestet:

800x600 läuft auch unter Windows XP perfekt

hier nicht. TFT hab ich natürlich eingestellt. Leider bietet HP keinen Treiber für LX an.

Kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

mittels lspci solltest Du herausfinden koennen welcher Chip bei Dir die Bilder verursacht. Anhand dessen sollte es dann moeglich sein dem X-Server mitzuteilen welcher Treiber genutzt werden soll.
Das mit den Treibern laeuft unter Linux etwas anders. Fuer die meisten Geraete gibt es Treiber im Kernel, Grafiktreiber liegen beim X-Server bei.
Nur in seltensten Faellen muss man einen Treiber vom Hersteller installieren.


----------



## exitboy (29. Januar 2006)

und das ganze jetzt für für NonProfis Wie soll ich was machen?

Grundkenntnisse habe ich.


----------

